# Jirásek, Jan (1955-)



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Jirásek is a Czech composer that I can't find out anything about....

I first encountered him through a recording of his _Missa Propria_, which has been recorded a few times. Wikipedia tells me that he has composed some highly regarded film music as well.

Anyone heard this guy's music? Any fans out there?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

No takers on Jirásek? 

(Be careful not to confuse him with the pianist!)


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol. I thought you ment the pianist. he usually holds a masterclass at our school. Don't know about the composer though.


----------

